# The unsustainability of fossile Energy



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.


once used up they are gone.



when all the fossile fuel is gone,

all technology relying on it is done.

no more oil no more cars, no more electricity from gaspowered plants

no more containerships with gigantic diesel engines.

no more airplanes no more cheap 49$ flight from new york to losangeles or vegas

when the oil gas and coal is gone it takes 300 million years to replenish


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

How do you explain oil fields refilling?


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

oilfields don t refill

your well will refill when the oil in the rock gradually gets accesible through small cracks in the rocks. thats why fracking which increases the cracks does the same faster

in a normal oilfield about 20% - 40% of the oil can be recovered, with fracking 20% more can be recovered, still leaves 40% - 60% of the oil which can t be recovered

after a few decades more of this oil can be recovered.#

not refilled just getting the slobs

theres other technology to increase yield


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...




We have 500 years of coal reserves alone.  You won't live to see hardly any of our reserves used up.  How about getting your wind or solar feasible  BEFORE you go about shutting down our coal industry?


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 20, 2016)

Why not worry about an actual crisis if you simply must fret about something?


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...





Unsustainability has become such a buzzword to loss all meaning.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

an oilfield is not a cavern filled with oil

its rock with cracks filled with sand and oil or its sandstone with oil in its grains

its not a big  cavern underground filled with oil


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Why not worry about an actual crisis if you simply must fret about something?


im not fretting you bought whore of big oil

just going down to his level of discussion


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...



You are sort of right. First, we will never use all the fossil fuel. I'll see if you can figure out why. Second, nobody knows the exact extent of fossil fuels available. Alarmist have been calling for peak oil for decades, and so far they have all been WRONG. 
This article may help you understand the dynamic supply of fossil fuels.
What Experts Miss When Discussing Peak Oil | OilPrice.com


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> oilfields don t refill
> 
> your well will refill when the oil in the rock gradually gets accesible through small cracks in the rocks. thats why fracking which increases the cracks does the same faster
> 
> ...


 yea, it used to be assumed that oil formed in place, too..
IDK I prefer to listen to scientists and chemists.
"No one has been more astonished by the potential implications of our work than myself," said analytic chemist Jean Whelan, at the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution, in Massachusetts. "There already appears to be a large body of evidence consistent with ... oil and gas generation and migration on very short time scales in many areas globally," she wrote in the journal Sea Technology.

"Almost equally surprising," she added, is that "there seem to be no compelling arguments refuting the existence of these rapid, dynamic migration processes."


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> ...


we will never use all fosile fuels because we will destroy the athmosphere of earth so bad will all die first


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

the hydrocarbon from earth core hyphosis, some rockjacks laughed so bad and gave so much evidence i abondened that idea

the laughing made me look at the evidence


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...



I have been hearing this drivel all my life. 

We were supposed to have run out years ago, but in spite of consumption doubling in the last 20 years or so, we still seem to have plenty.

Let me know when there are no more libturd bed wetters regurgitating insipid bullshit anymore.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> we will never use all fosile fuels because we will destroy the athmosphere of earth so bad will all die first



You should probably kill yourself now then, so you're not complicit in destroying the "athmosphere of earth". That way you can die peacefully and painlessly (of an overdose I recommend) rather than the slow suffocating death the rest of us consumers face.

Retard.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

what a stupid moron

im the guywith the biggest dick so im right

if this guy says flames come from burning fuel with oxygene


i say flames come because i got a big dick


anyone seen him without a big club ?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> what a stupid moron
> 
> im the guywith the biggest dick so im right
> 
> ...


Normally I'm a boob guy..


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 20, 2016)

The use of fossil fuels in human history will become a blip for future generations to study. "They actually burned gasoline to propel vehicles? That's so weird."

And once gone oil, coal, and natural gas are gone forever. This is leaving aside that Global Warming caused by carbon emissions from burning these fuels will render them a mute point in short order anyway. The time to convert to something else was 25 years ago, we are well passed time to move on this. The warming planet will render human choice in the matter a non-issue and the entire human race will be forced to accept the reality.


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The use of fossil fuels in human history will become a blip for future generations to study. "They actually burned gasoline to propel vehicles? That's so weird."
> 
> And once gone oil, coal, and natural gas are gone forever. This is leaving aside that Global Warming caused by carbon emissions from burning these fuels will render them a mute point in short order anyway. The time to convert to something else was 25 years ago, we are well passed time to move on this. The warming planet will render human choice in the matter a non-issue and the entire human race will be forced to accept the reality.




CHeap, plentiful fossil fuel energy was needed for all the advances enjoyed by the Human Race since the Dark Ages.


It will not be seen as a blip, but as a Godsend that was required before true technological civilization could even begin.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

we could have used the fossile fuels to go civilized#
instead
we used them for war  and vacations and comford food

without cheap oil no Mc Donnalds no Kenntucky fried Chicken

in 20 years a hamburger will cost 100$

it wil be gourmet food

be happy to eat a potato


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> we could have used the fossile fuels to go civilized#
> instead
> we used them for war  and vacations




As you type on your computer.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...



OK, that's all the good stuff.  Now tell us about the downside - if you can think of one.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

fuck you i haven t used an airplane scince 2001, i don t use cars. i don t even use buses, cause i can walk that distance i onlyuse subways

the down side of burning fossile fuels ? dummy look at greenland.


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> fuck you i haven t used an airplane scince 2001, i don t use cars. i don t even use buses, cause i can walk that distance
> 
> the down side of burning fossile fuesl ? dummy look at greenland.





Without coal, no Industrial Revolution.

NO, modern medicine. no computers. no tv..


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

that was 200 years ago

we know a lot more today

no more steam locomotives scince 1950

1970 is 50 years ago


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2016)

To those whose reading comprehension has failed them:

Tell us about the downside of all the "bad" shit you're predicting?  Personally I see all that destruction as very positive.  It could bring on the extinction we urgently need to end the dreams of being of sufficiently important to have the slightest effect on the destiny of the (actual) planet.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

thank you for this clarification

i personaly belive we humans can be good

we can use those limited recourcess to get scientific knowledge and an industrie thats capable to be sustainable after fossile fuels are gone

after all the recourcess on earth are gone

which makes it obviouse that we have to leave earth for recources to have a technological society

all those hydrocarbons and easyily accesible ores are just there so we can go to space

and if we miss that chance well (human race) just go to hell,  because we won t have a 2nd chance

all easy accecible hydrocarbons are allready gone, none left on earth and were in siberia at -50 degrees and drilling at 2000 meters under the surface of the sea.

all easily accesible iron ore has been used up, we dig 1000 meters to get iron ore none left on the surface, same for copper , need copper for electricity. and every other recource.

if we go back to the technology of rome, rome won t have iron

we got a choice .. go to space or go to the stone age


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2016)

Now, what's the planetary downside of humans not having a second chance?

If the planet worse off without dinosaurs?

From the planet's perspective......


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



Wrong, but you can keep trying to guess the answer.


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> that was 200 years ago
> 
> we know a lot more today
> 
> ...




THe only alternative to fossil fuels that can carry the load at this point, in nuclear.


The rest would result in a massive collapse in standard of living for the whole world.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

from the planets perspective life is inconsequential, im not a planet im life


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

any moron who thinks theres only one answer should dig himself a grave, thats the ultimate answer


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...


*Taking a Peek at Peak Oil*

There's as much oil as there is salt water in the ocean.  Enough energy is stored under the ground and ocean floor as would be if everything growing on Earth burned continuously for a thousand years.  Peak oil has a long history.  Before 1900, the Consensus of Dunces was that it was only where it had already seeped above ground.  In 1930, the latest dominant theory was that there was no oil in Saudi Arabia.  Later,  though the academic gurus admitted there was offlshore oil, those inhibited freaks whimpered that it would cost too much to ever get it extracted.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 20, 2016)

*Green Is the Black Death*

What's even worse about the Greenies is that pollution, up to a certain high level, is antiseptic.  It kills harmful microbes long before it affects human health.  If we went completely over to solar, there would be plague after plague, as there was before "pollution," which really should be replaced by a neutral term like "byproducts."[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Why not worry about an actual crisis if you simply must fret about something?
> ...


*Green Is the Color of Their Daddies' Money*

On the contrary, the Scarcity Scare was financed by Big Oil so they would have an excuse to charge us more.  It's like scalping tickets if fans think there aren't many left.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> we could have used the fossile fuels to go civilized#
> instead
> we used them for war  and vacations and comford food
> 
> ...


*Pedophile Pedagogues Mind-Rape Their Students*

What Zero-Growth academic guru is feeding you these childish horror stories?  What ventriloquist is using you for a dummy?


----------



## westwall (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> 
> 
> once used up they are gone.
> ...









How many Peak Oil nonsense claims are you going to bleat about?  You all have been telling us that oil is running out for over 100 years.  Your powers of prediction really, really, suck.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > oilfields don t refill
> ...


 no reply to this OP?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> thank you for this clarification
> 
> i personaly belive we humans can be good
> 
> ...



*The Moon and Sixpence
*
A paid commercial message from NA$A's childish Trekkie circus.


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...


that was my reply


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

hauke said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 So no reply was your reply? lol


----------



## hauke (Sep 20, 2016)

sorry mistake, no my reply was that the hydrocarbon from earth core myth was debunked

but i answered that 2 pages ago

had that discusion with real oil people 8 years ago

if you want to know go to a website where real specialist discussion with people who search for oil are

people who work for shell or i don t know oil companys discuss boring things like how to find oil are


----------



## racialreality9 (Sep 21, 2016)

All energy use is unsustainable, human civilization is unsustainable.

All the past civilizations are gone, eventually they expand to the point where they use more resources than they can replenish, then collapse.

We are not too far off now.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 23, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> All the past civilizations are gone, eventually they expand to the point where they use more resources than they can replenish, then collapse.
> 
> We are not too far off now.


*The Truth Is Always Something Outside the Specious Spectrum*

Hereditary power is the cancer that killed all civilizations.  It's killing us, too.  The sons of the rich must be cut off from Daddy's money and connections at age 18.  The histwhorians who never emphasize this tumor all work for the aristocracy. 

Imagine if pro athletes were given the overreaching privilege of passing down their positions to their sons.  Year by year, sports would become more and more unwatchable until it became a joke.  If you believe in allowing any advantages at all to those who are born rich, the joke's on you.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 23, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> > All the past civilizations are gone, eventually they expand to the point where they use more resources than they can replenish, then collapse.
> ...


 Strait from Karl Marx mouth? Lol


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 24, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > racialreality9 said:
> ...


*Double Amputation for the Frat Brats*

Marx, Engels, Lenin, Castro, et al. were all spoiled spawn of the rich who had been indoctrinated at the university, which is an aristocratic institution.  So they are sons of your precious Masters; their tyranny must be defined as a continuation of the Right Wing you worship.  It's all about a Born to Rule attitude.  Once you bootlickers let their fathers behave like that, you can only blame yourselves for how the Preppy Progressives behave.


----------



## hauke (Sep 27, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> All energy use is unsustainable, human civilization is unsustainable.
> 
> All the past civilizations are gone, eventually they expand to the point where they use more resources than they can replenish, then collapse.
> 
> We are not too far off now.


thats bullshit

if we use solar energy we can sustain our energy needs for the next 2 billion years


----------



## hauke (Sep 27, 2016)

omg what a bunch of colledge morons

energy will be available from the sun for the next 2 bilion years

the asteroid belt will give enough material recources for the next 100 million years

the oort cloud for the next 4 billion years

your just dumb

for the next 100 000 years well all be rich

you cant live with every human being beeing rich

kill the aristocracy kill all of them

even if i like some of them


----------



## hauke (Sep 27, 2016)

im not good at politics

kill all let god sort them out


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 12, 2016)

hauke said:


> Fossile fuels are the remains of past history, million of years old.
> once used up they are gone.
> when all the fossile fuel is gone,
> all technology relying on it is done.
> ...


no more computers for tree-hugging imbeciles to post drivel from ...


----------

